# Sony - XPERIA S

## Sky

> CES   .   Sony Xperia Ion       (     )     XPERIA S (   XPERIA HD,     ,     Nozomi LT26i). 
> C :     Android 2.3.7 (   4.0    2012 ),  4.3"   1280720,   Qualcomm MSM8260   1.5 ,  144 ,  1286411 . 
>        (  , ,     )   469  . 
>       ,  32- (    800  1000 ?) .   1750 ,  10     50  .      HDMI- (      Sony,         -   )   NFC-    XPERIA SmartTags.    (   ,     )    .      ,  Wi-Fi.

----------


## froguz

. .... !    .

----------


## 23q

*froguz*,  iPAD2  64  3!

----------


## RESIDENT

,           5500,       .        .

----------


## Sir_2006

> . .... !    .

   

> ,           5500

   ,            .      . 
       . 99%            50  300    

> froguz,  iPAD2  64  3!

    ,      (),     iPad 3  64 GB  4G )))
 170

----------


## Sky

> 

   

> £389.99  $600 (** ).    - 5  2012 .

        .   Nokia N9   7 000 .,    5 200 - 5 400 .

----------


## Sky

ֳ ,            http://www.sonymobile.com/ru/products/phones/xperia-go/   

> 

    -  750 ..  - -    (          ), - -      .

----------


## Dracon

,      -  Sony Xperia ZL C6503  http://rozetka.com.ua/sony_xperia_zl..._black/p255589

----------


## 23q

850

----------


## Sky

,          .
..        .

----------


## Dracon

> 850

    827$ -    ........................)))))))))))))))))))))  ))  http://rozetka.com.ua/mobile-phones/...producer=sony/

----------

